# Permanent partner visas 801/100 eligibility notification



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border protection will no longer contact you when you are eligible for the permanent visa (2 years after applying for the temporary partner visa).

It is up to the visa applicant to keep track of it and to provide the additional documentation for the permanent stage when required.

*Failure to do so may result in your visa being refused.*


----------



## Alice88 (Dec 9, 2013)

I didn't know so I lodged the second stage application 10 weeks later.
Applied 820 7/08/2015
Applied 801 25/10/2017

Will this affect the time process?
On my IMMI account is written that application will take 16 up to 22 months for application submitted by 31st of october.


----------



## HRose313 (Jan 16, 2017)

Alice88 said:


> I didn't know so I lodged the second stage application 10 weeks later.
> Applied 820 7/08/2015
> Applied 801 25/10/2017
> 
> ...


Don't quote me on this, but I'm pretty sure that 801 applications are processed in order of eligibility date not upload date. So, as long as you got your 801 application in before DIBP started processing your application (which you obviously have) you should be fine 

Best of luck and try not to stress during the wait!


----------



## emilieisabella92 (Dec 20, 2017)

*grant of visa in 20 days! and second visa*

Hi guys! 
I am new to this forum, but have been following this forum throughout my partner visa application.

I am from Sweden and my de facto partner is from Australia. We lodge an offshore visa on the 29th of November. Eight days after the lodgment I received an correspondence letter from our CO to my email to ask for a my medical. I booked one asap and I am glad I got in for an appointment as they only had limited appointments available. Only certain panel doctors who are approved in Sweden. Only two and the closest one I had to go to was 2 hours away, Stockholm. I also saw my partner was approved as a sponsor which was a positive sign.

So on Monday morning on the 18th of Dec 2017 we got our visa approved. I am still in shock since it said *estimated global processing time* 11-16 months. Me and my partner probably spent a month gathering documents and putting it all together. and our response was quicker. WOW amazing.

I'ts almost like I am wondering how they could grant it so quick?? we did provide a lot of information and had 6 people writing stats dec and written statements. we basically provided everything except my medical.

Anyone knows how come they do it so fast? is it because its an offshore 309/100 ? me and my partner have been a couple for 2,5 years. Believe me we are super happy about this so I am not questioning their decision but just VERY surprised. Best Xmas present ever!!!

When it comes to the second stage visa I have seen others mentioning I have to upload documents without having a CO letting me know they're looking at our case again. 
How do I know when to start uploading the documents?? just before the 2 year stage. Could it happen they would want to have a look at my case earlier than 2 years? since it was very quick granting my 309 visa. How do I know? and do I just enter my immi account and clique on the second stage visa and start uploading it all there? 
sorry for all my questions. Hope someone could answer me 
xx
Em


----------



## cassieandsam (Jan 9, 2018)

Wow!! Fantastic news! Congratulations!
I am currently trying to get a visa application together for my English De-facto partner.
Would you be able to tell me what evidence you provided to get it approved so quickly? 
Any help would be fantastic!!


----------



## emilieisabella92 (Dec 20, 2017)

cassieandsam said:


> Wow!! Fantastic news! Congratulations!
> I am trying to get a visa application together for my English De-facto partner.
> Would you be able to tell me what evidence you provided to get it approved so quickly?
> Any help would be fantastic!!


Thank you so much! Me and my partner still cannot believe it but we are so happy!!
Are you applying for an offshore visa or onshore visa?

We made sure we had all the information they needed, except for medical. We had to wait until a case officer asked me for it, as they provide us with a HAP ID number that your doctor will need.

*Jake - Sponsor Partner *

- Copy of Passport
- Copy of Birth Certificate
- Copy of his current Lease Agreement
- Copy of Drivers License 
-Copy of his Police Extract
- 40sp - He does it online on your immi account. You must submit and pay for the visa before he can fill out his 40sp.

*Me - Applicant*

- Copy of Birth Certificate
- Copy of current Passport
- Copy of Swedish and Australian Police Extract . I provided both since I am not allowed to have any criminal records of my own country and I had been living in Australia for 4 years before applying for our offshore de facto visa.
- Copy of current Lease Agreement 
- Copy of Drivers License + my international license 
-80 filled out - takes ages
-47sp - you do in online on your immi account, once you have submitted your visa.

*Relationship Evidence*

- Joint Bank account - Evidence of;
- Bank statements of rent money
- Money going in and out of joint account
- Joint Lease agreements - make sure to get a copy of all places you have stayed together at. even if you have been on a holiday together and had 2 nights at a hotel or hostel. But make sure both your names are on it.

*Social aspects:*

- Joint invites (e.g birthday parties, weddings, dinners etc. Make sure they are addressed in both your names)
- Postcards addressed to both you
- Travels together - photos, bookings of accommodation
- Photos of both you together with families and/or friends.

*Statutory Decs;*
All together me and my partner provided 6 statutory declarations from friends and family and then you have to write one yourself.

4 - Form 888 ( have to be Australian citizen/or permanent)
2 - Written statutory declaration from my dad and my non permanent friend who lives in Australia.
1 - Statutory Declaration from the sponsor
1 - Statutory Declaration from the applicant

*Evidence of communication:*

- Saved messages and phone call extracts during periods of being apart. 
It seems a bit excessive I know, but trust me it is worth using it all. Proves that you are really committed to each other.

This is the most important things you need to use or find out about. Some things I have not gone into details about as you'll learn as you go. But ill send you this link that is really good to read through before you start, or use whilst in the process of providing all your information. 
Be patient. it does take time. I have spent 12 hours/day some days. Onc you start its hard to put it aside as you just want it to be done with. But it is all worth it in the end to put that extra effort into what you both want. To be able to live and spend the rest of your lives together.

Do not hesitate to ask more questions I you have any. More than happy to help. Hope what I have written so far does.


----------



## Ranc (Dec 20, 2017)

*Stat decs for non-Australian citizen*

Thank you for offering your help!  Can you explain a bit more what your dad and friend wrote in their written statutory declarations? Did they write it similar to form 888?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## LisakJohnson (Dec 21, 2017)

That's excellent news. Congratulations to you both. 

I have a question: How did you submit your photo's? Did you add a few to a word document? How many did you provide?


----------



## Relliott (Jun 18, 2015)

*801 Documents to upload*

Hi- 
I've just put through our 801 application. I'm unclear what documents that we should upload. Don't they have everything from the 820? Since applying, we've had a child so can upload that but not sure what else to upload that's new. Or do they not keep previous documents and I have to upload everything again?


----------



## Sheldonpk (Oct 17, 2017)

Relliott said:


> Hi-
> I've just put through our 801 application. I'm unclear what documents that we should upload. Don't they have everything from the 820? Since applying, we've had a child so can upload that but not sure what else to upload that's new. Or do they not keep previous documents and I have to upload everything again?


You will have to submit the following

AFP for you and your partner
Statutory Declaration from your partner 
Statutory Declaration from You - 
2 X Form 888

Evidence that your relationship is still genuine and continuing
- Photos(General)
- Joint Lease Agreement
- Joint Utility Bills(Gas, Electricity, Water, Phone, Internet, etc.)
- Joint Bank Account
- Superannuation Beneficiary Details
- Any other letters you receive at same address to prove that you are living together


----------



## JTeam (Oct 2, 2017)

Thats fantastic. And very quick. We submitted same for our in october. everything is the same, we are married legally and have 7 year history.

the difference is country of submission and associated risk/resourcing.

the applicant in our case is thai and deemed higher risk. due to this risk (aka racism) we have supplied all information in oct last year and must keep waiting.

congratulations and good luck


----------



## pialia (Feb 19, 2018)

Hello everyone!! I am also new and I am somewhat scared. I uploaded my application for the 820 visa on November 27, 2017 and in two months we have already requested the police checks and the medical exams, I am a bit overwhelmed since all this is very fast and we have not had time to gather more information. My agent does not understand and there are people waiting for many months! I am in a relationship since 2015 and in a de facto for more than a year. Does anyone know why? If the waiting time is supposed to be 12 to 14 months? thanks heaps! 
 

Pia


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

pialia said:


> If the waiting time is supposed to be 12 to 14 months? thanks heaps!


When the waiting time was 12 to 14 months it meant that 75% were done within 12 months.
Only 15% took 12-14 months.

Some are done quickly, although it is now 75% in under 20 months.

The problem now, is that if an application is not complete when submitted, it can be rejected for insufficient evidence.

Worthwhile getting it all in quickly.


----------



## JTeam (Oct 2, 2017)

pialia said:


> Hello everyone!! I am also new and I am somewhat scared. I uploaded my application for the 820 visa on November 27, 2017 and in two months we have already requested the police checks and the medical exams, I am a bit overwhelmed since all this is very fast and we have not had time to gather more information. My agent does not understand and there are people waiting for many months! I am in a relationship since 2015 and in a de facto for more than a year. Does anyone know why? If the waiting time is supposed to be 12 to 14 months? thanks heaps!
> 
> 
> Pia


Our PIDs medical an pol check requests came the same week we paid the fee. We supplied all this within the stated time frame but haven't heard squat since. That was early October.

Some area seem to be testing the automation systems within the client enterprise system linked to immiaccount more than others.

thing is you shouldn't really submit application if youre not ready and 2nd question i would have is why your agent has not advised on this?


----------



## stace.ep (Feb 21, 2018)

*from 309 to 100*

Hi guys!

If anyone can clear this up for me I'd really appreciate it...

My husband was granted visa 309 n the 8th of December 2015...

We forgot all about stage 2 as the DIBP no longer send reminders (WHYYYY!!??) and did not lodge for subclass 100 until 17th of Jan 20 2018 - 2 years 2 months and 9 days after 309 was granted...Firstly, are we too late?!??!

Secondly... home affairs website says subclass 100 processing time is 20-23 months. Does that mean we need to possibly wait 2 more years for a decision on 100, or does that wait time begin from when visa 309 was granted?

Hopefully someone can shed some light! 
Thanks!


----------



## Eifster (Jan 16, 2015)

I submitted one day early, just short of two years. Does anyone know if this is a problem?
It seems to be a bit of a process to withdraw an application only to resubmit tomorrow ... but now that I've done it, I'm nervous ...


----------



## Lena83 (Aug 28, 2017)

stace.ep said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> If anyone can clear this up for me I'd really appreciate it...
> 
> ...


I am not sure how this is viewed. If they haven't sent out a refusal notice already you should be fine. I've heard stories about people being over a year late and all good, but not sure about longer than that. Also your eligibility is from your initial lodgement and not from grant date. Maybe ask Mark here on the forum about it.


----------



## Louis K B (Feb 25, 2018)

*A must read!*

Thinking of moving to Australia is an awesome dream. Do it! Don't forget to read this book [_How to make your dream of living in another country a reality_] Is available on amazon.


----------



## Tj-Sonya-Sefo (Feb 28, 2018)

WOW That is awesome news. My husband and lodged his application on 11 Jan 2018. We have been married for almost 18 years and have 3 children. Our application status is "Application Assessment in Progress" We are praying that we hear back as soon possible so that our family is reunited again. Thank you for sharing as this has given me hope


----------



## appynavin (Mar 2, 2018)

emilieisabella92 said:


> Thank you so much! Me and my partner still cannot believe it but we are so happy!!
> Are you applying for an offshore visa or onshore visa?
> 
> We made sure we had all the information they needed, except for medical. We had to wait until a case officer asked me for it, as they provide us with a HAP ID number that your doctor will need.
> ...


Hi I just got my 309 granted and now moving on to the second step. Can you please guide how to go about... Help will be very much appreciated. I am from India and now in Australia. Partner is a citizen. My two years are ending on 10th Oct 2018.


----------



## Ting (Feb 7, 2016)

Sheldonpk said:


> You will have to submit the following
> 
> AFP for you and your partner
> Statutory Declaration from your partner
> ...


I have a question

I don't have a job now,so I don't put any money into our joint account,
and I don't ask my partner to do it, either.

so it's no any record of how we use it since last October.
Should I still hand in this information ?


----------



## Tectona7 (Feb 13, 2018)

hi there,
can someone help me with joint statement? i mean the part who should sign the statement? me as the author or my husband? or both of us? thanks for any advice.


----------



## Annisha (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi, everybody 
I submitted my 100 visa application in August 2017, and it has been “Application Assessment in Progress” since then. I don't check on status very often because I expect it’s gonna be a long wait...anyway this morning I logged in to immigration account and noticed status has been changed to “further assessment “. I am not sure this means good news or bad news? Does anybody have the same experience? I always believe no news is good news. But this change in wording really worries me. Appreciate if any one of you has seen this words before can tell me your story. Thank you very much.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

It means nothing, I'm afraid. Just a system update they did that changed the wording for everyone.


----------

